# Do humans go ee-eee-eee?



## thegurl (Nov 6, 2017)

Humans are an incredible species. They speak, breathe and live in a world they've mentally created and are content and uncontent with their own clashing morals and instincts. It is an attractive thing to think of them as slabs of meat, as all creatures are. To hang meet up on the parlor door is unacceptable to hang human meat is of humanity's decent. We are all being hung up on the wall when we're ready for consumption. To have animals living on the hooks is unacceptable. We cannot see them hanging there uselessly. They should be eaten! This is what we know, that animals are to be used usefully. All we can understand is calories. Calories, the energy and simple use of resources spins our worlds around. 
And yet we do the most pointless things ourselves in order to escape the idea of calories. The escapes are varied and seemingly complex, but they cannot escape it. The final escape is the hook, or is it? When the consumer becomes the consumee, have they escaped the cycle? It is up to the morally ambiguous beings of the world to eat and make their own morals. we feast on calories, avoid calories and die by calories. We live in a world of meat, and when we die we can only hope to be buried, lest we be displayed on the meat hooks we live by.

Also, do humans go ee-eee-eee? My friend paul said they do, but he's been sniffing thermal vents.


----------



## thegurl (Nov 6, 2017)

I dnt know


----------



## GS 281 (Nov 6, 2017)

Kill yourself and get reincarnated as one.


----------



## Tempest (Nov 6, 2017)

do they?


----------



## Cthulu (Nov 6, 2017)

What?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 6, 2017)

I think they go REEEEEEEEE

But I wouldn't know, I'm actually a cat.


----------



## SteelPlatedHeart (Nov 6, 2017)

Don’t drink and post, kids.


----------



## Jaimas (Nov 6, 2017)

I was promised a fucking rotato.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm spooked .


----------



## Ti-99/4A (Nov 6, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I think they go REEEEEEEEE
> 
> But I wouldn't know, I'm actually a cat.


That's just autists and troons. But they're not human they just vaguely resemble them.


----------



## c-no (Nov 6, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> I think they go REEEEEEEEE
> 
> But I wouldn't know, I'm actually a cat.


If you're a damn dirty member of the Kekistani, you do go REEEEEEE.


----------



## sbm1990 (Nov 6, 2017)

@thegurl Where do you get your drugs from? Because I want some of whatever the fuck you're on.


----------



## MightyBiteySnake (Nov 6, 2017)

This guy’s asking the important questions.

Godspeed, you magnificent son of a bitch.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Nov 6, 2017)

reeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Ti-99/4A (Nov 6, 2017)

@thegurl do you like colors and shapes?


----------



## cumrobbery (Nov 6, 2017)

I pray to Allah everyday in hopes that he will grant me the ability to make such a noise


----------



## Captain Smollett (Nov 6, 2017)

Jaimas said:


> I was promised a fucking potato.


Fixed
And to answer OP's question, they go: POO POO PEE PEE. Well, I know robots do at least.


----------



## Un Platano (Nov 6, 2017)

Eee eee eeeeeeee ee eeeeeeee eeeeee eee eeeeee.


----------



## The Fool (Nov 6, 2017)

yesterday I woke up in a pile of empty bottles with shit in my pants


----------



## SuicideIsPainless (Nov 6, 2017)

I never thought that a post on some shitty gossip forum would cause me to rethink my entire life, but this one just did.

Thank you


----------



## Cheeseman (Nov 6, 2017)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Don’t drink and post, kids.


dont put this on the drunks. we can post just fine.


----------



## NomiMalone (Nov 6, 2017)

thegurl said:


> Humans are an incredible species.



Wrong.



thegurl said:


> My friend paul said they do, but he's been sniffing thermal vents.



Your friend paul (NO CAPITAL P) is a shitlord and he/she is trying to oppress you. You should murder-suicide each other.


----------



## Fleeb (Nov 6, 2017)

I don't RP but this stinks of some shitty RP.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Nov 6, 2017)

thegurl said:


> I dnt know


Damn it, I thought you would know


----------



## Robotron (Nov 6, 2017)

Is it trying to suggest that humans have some connection with dolphins?


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Nov 6, 2017)

I don't know ee-eee-eeee, but I do speak in certain tongues such as:

Yy-y-yy-yo-you...

Ww-ww-www-wha-why...

Bu-bu-bu-bu-bu-bu-but...

H-hh-ho-hho-how...

th-th-tha-tha-that's...

Ah-ahhh-ahhhyyy-I...

My-My-MymY-mY...

and s-s-s-so-so on a-a-an-a-and so forth...


----------



## Randy Lahey (Nov 6, 2017)

SteelPlatedHeart said:


> Don’t drink and post, kids.


Frig off, the liquor always does the posting for me.


The Fool said:


> yesterday I woke up in a pile of empty bottles with shit in my pants


That’s because you drank against the grain of the liquor, you have to drink with the grain.


----------



## Pikimon (Nov 6, 2017)

thegurl said:


> Humans are an incredible species. They speak, breathe and live in a world they've mentally created and are content and uncontent with their own clashing morals and instincts. It is an attractive thing to think of them as slabs of meat, as all creatures are. To hang meet up on the parlor door is unacceptable to hang human meat is of humanity's decent. We are all being hung up on the wall when we're ready for consumption. To have animals living on the hooks is unacceptable. We cannot see them hanging there uselessly. They should be eaten! This is what we know, that animals are to be used usefully. All we can understand is calories. Calories, the energy and simple use of resources spins our worlds around.
> And yet we do the most pointless things ourselves in order to escape the idea of calories. The escapes are varied and seemingly complex, but they cannot escape it. The final escape is the hook, or is it? When the consumer becomes the consumee, have they escaped the cycle? It is up to the morally ambiguous beings of the world to eat and make their own morals. we feast on calories, avoid calories and die by calories. We live in a world of meat, and when we die we can only hope to be buried, lest we be displayed on the meat hooks we live by.
> 
> Also, do humans go ee-eee-eee? My friend paul said they do, but he's been sniffing thermal vents.


----------



## Florence (Nov 6, 2017)

no but they do go reeeeee


----------



## tehpope (Nov 6, 2017)

Are you robot or dolphin OP?


----------



## Hen in a tie (Nov 6, 2017)

Breh. Wrong Tumblr rp thread.


----------



## Miss Walsh (Nov 6, 2017)

What the hell is going on here?


----------



## heymate (Nov 6, 2017)

Well, I'm sure I _could_, but... uh...


----------



## purepowerlevel (Nov 6, 2017)

From what I can glean, this dolphin may have an eating disorder, or a death wish. 

Who is Paul?


----------



## RobinLeach (Nov 6, 2017)

fucking vegans


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Nov 6, 2017)

BRB

hammering a nail in my head


----------



## The Fool (Nov 6, 2017)

i'm gay      :tyce:


----------



## Terror Rism (Nov 6, 2017)

why would you sign up to a forum just to rp as a dolphin


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 6, 2017)

What an entrance.


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (Nov 6, 2017)

por qué


----------



## ES 148 (Nov 6, 2017)

so long and thanks for all the fish


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Nov 6, 2017)

"The Lolcow Wiki has an article on https://www.wikihow.com/Care-for-an-Elderly-Guinea-Pig"

No it doesn't and now I'm disappointed.


----------



## Bandit Keith (Nov 6, 2017)

How can dolphins be real if our eyes aren't real?


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Nov 6, 2017)

thegurl said:


> Humans are an incredible species. They speak, breathe and live in a world they've mentally created and are content and uncontent with their own clashing morals and instincts. It is an attractive thing to think of them as slabs of meat, as all creatures are. To hang meet up on the parlor door is unacceptable to hang human meat is of humanity's decent. We are all being hung up on the wall when we're ready for consumption. To have animals living on the hooks is unacceptable. We cannot see them hanging there uselessly. They should be eaten! This is what we know, that animals are to be used usefully. All we can understand is calories. Calories, the energy and simple use of resources spins our worlds around.
> And yet we do the most pointless things ourselves in order to escape the idea of calories. The escapes are varied and seemingly complex, but they cannot escape it. The final escape is the hook, or is it? When the consumer becomes the consumee, have they escaped the cycle? It is up to the morally ambiguous beings of the world to eat and make their own morals. we feast on calories, avoid calories and die by calories. We live in a world of meat, and when we die we can only hope to be buried, lest we be displayed on the meat hooks we live by.
> 
> Also, do humans go ee-eee-eee? My friend paul said they do, but he's been sniffing thermal vents.


sure


----------



## Holocaust Mansplainer (Nov 6, 2017)

Can't really disagree with any of that tbh


----------



## Pina Colada (Nov 6, 2017)

Nope, but our universal calling card is "JULAAAAAAAAAAY!!!".


----------



## Cake Farts (Nov 6, 2017)

I leave the farms for a bit, and I've returned to see it turn into a funny farm?


----------



## Lurker (Nov 6, 2017)

but what does the fox say?


----------



## Ntwadumela (Nov 6, 2017)

Existential crises at the Kiwi Farms.
I had no idea this day would come.


----------



## Zarkov (Nov 6, 2017)

Are you @gustaave's fuckbuddy ?


----------



## Positron (Nov 6, 2017)

Lurker said:


> but what does the fox say?


Fox says yiff.

I need something to get my mind off that shitty song:


----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 6, 2017)

Sniffing thermal vents sounds like a great high.


----------



## CWCissey (Nov 6, 2017)

Wow Kiwifarms, you can be really strange sometimes...


----------



## Ravelord (Nov 6, 2017)

thegurl said:


> Shitposting to get a Royale



Seems like you lacked an Horrifying rating. Now enjoy your royale  .


----------



## Hui (Nov 6, 2017)

@Abortions4All


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Nov 6, 2017)

Did you know that niggers aren't actually human, they're an unevolved subspecies descended from Homo Erections. It's called _science_.


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Nov 6, 2017)

Hui said:


> @Abortions4All



The answers to the questions posed are obvious.











This thread is silly.  You are all silly.


----------



## Big Nasty (Nov 6, 2017)

Teletubbies go Eh-Oh


----------



## Autistic Illuminati (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## thegurl (Nov 6, 2017)

Your posts are very gorgeous. I love them all as a mother does her first calving, The child entering this miracle world tail first. The first crack of the umbilical cord snapping off as they swim free, free to swim, learn, educate, graduate, drop out and log onto kiwifarms.

Many people have suggesting killing myself, but that would go against the words I diarrhoea'd onto this foru.m


sikotik said:


> @thegurl do you like colors and shapes?


 YES I DO!!! do you like colors and shapes too???


----------



## Tempest (Nov 6, 2017)

who's paul?


----------



## Cthulu (Nov 6, 2017)

Are you dolphin-kin?


----------



## Nekromantik (Nov 6, 2017)

I just need to know how you care for an elderly guinea pig.


----------



## Positron (Nov 6, 2017)

Tempest said:


> who's paul?


A walrus?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 7, 2017)

Cake Farts said:


> I leave the farms for a bit, and I've returned to see it turn into a funny farm?



it was always a funny farm


----------



## OtterParty (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Ravelord (Nov 8, 2017)

I guess some go eh eh eh. Like this one.


----------



## CWCissey (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## thegurl (Nov 8, 2017)

CWCissey said:


>


Dad?


----------



## The Fool (Nov 8, 2017)

I like this guy.


----------



## LofaSofa (Nov 9, 2017)

*puts flowers on thegurl's memorial*

I'll never forget you.

Gods speed you incredible sped.

F


----------

